# Silly Question



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Heres a silly question, but i havent been able to answer it so far. how easy is reloading? ill be buying my 1st handgun shortly and will be shooting every chance i get, and would like to keep costs down as much as possible. Is this an incredibly time consuming task to reload a trips worth of ammo (say 100 rds)? thanks, and if theres another thread i need to look at, send me there


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Reloading isn't hard per say. But you do have to pay attention. Mistakes can cause a lot of trouble. If you can find someone that reloads and be able to look at their setup that will help you a lot. You can then see what you need and why.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been thinking about this also, so I did a search yesterday and found this site. It expains a lot.

http://hunting.about.com/od/reloadinfo/a/aaloademup.htm


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

You can go to youtube and do a search and watch people load on various types of equipment, lots of good videos there. After you see what is involved you can decide if it looks like something you want to get into. The biggest expenditure is the cost of the machine you choose, after that your time is something you will have to put your on value on. I might get into reloading at some point but for now I shoot the cheapest 9mm I can find. Reloading might be more important if you shoot a hard to find caliber or an expensive load.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

My Grandad always said _'the silly question is the one you dont ask'_, he was never wrong.

I've just got started reloading and casting. It has to be said you save a fortune :smt023. BUT you do end up shooting more .
Aint it a shame!!!!!!!:smt023

fusil


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

> BUT you do end up shooting more


hopefully that would be the ultimate goal of reloading would be to shoot more, for cheaper :smt068


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Handloading can save you money in the long run. Setting up will cost you a bit, but over time, if you want to shoot, it is financially very helpful. But be sure you are willing to take the time to do it right. It should become a hobby for you; something you really love to do. I have always gotten great pleasure from searching the manuals for recipes, assembling the right components, crafting my ammunition carefully and then shooting it, and honing the loads and accuracy to a particular gun. Handloading is a lot of work and you must really enjoy it to do it well. I recommend it as a most fulfilling hobby.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It is a hobby with in a hobby. It is really cool when you complete your first perfect round and then your first box of 50 that you take to the range and they work perfect. Then as your skill increases with reloading your groups get smaller. Or the latest for me were my first properly cast bullets. I just loaded my first box full of the little lead devils! Gotta make a trip to the range SOON!


----------

